# Need one .. Headed to landcut tomorrow..



## fire14fishin (Aug 24, 2008)

Need one person. Gonna start in landcut and work our way back.. Gonna throw croaker from the boat... Pitch in on fuel and bait.. Probably $40 or so.. Of interested pm me pretty quick ...thx..randy


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

yo wish I had more heads up gotta work but please keep me in mind for future trips, I am in Missouri City Tx


----------



## MRGLOCK (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey if you ever want to go on a Sat or Sun let me know . I live on North Padre Island.


----------

